# Good Tips to make ghee



## superk17 (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi, 

I would like to start making my own ghee, are there any good approaches, advise how to do it? Is there a way to control the flavor, i.e. more nutty roasted flavor? Thanks for the tips! I just don't like store stuff and it can be so expensive.


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 16, 2016)

Sorry, no tips, just made me miss Danny who was our resident nut about things Indian...

Stefan


----------



## MAS4T0 (Mar 16, 2016)

Is there not an Indian/ Middle Eastern 'supermarket' nearby? They usually have a diverse selection of good ghee at low prices.


----------



## Mrmnms (Mar 16, 2016)

You just have to moderately cook your butter long enough for the buttermilk solids to settle and start to color golden brown for flavor. How much is a matter of taste. As you cook it, the butter will stop foaming and start to color. Some say the butter will foam twice when ready. I go by color and fragrance. It's great with cultured butter.


----------



## preizzo (Mar 16, 2016)

True, when the butter it s ready will bubble again but this time in a really thicker foam with a golden color.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Mar 16, 2016)

+1 - just make sure you are careful & strain through a very small mesh strainer &/or cheesecloth for storage/use (need to do this when it is ready, i.e. hot, as it will continue to cook, burn?, if left in the hot pan)


Mrmnms said:


> You just have to moderately cook your butter long enough for the buttermilk solids to settle and start to color golden brown for flavor. How much is a matter of taste. As you cook it, the butter will stop foaming and start to color. Some say the butter will foam twice when ready. I go by color and fragrance. It's great with cultured butter.


----------



## superk17 (Mar 16, 2016)

Thanks for all the good tips! That will save me a lot of money and I could control the flavor more to my preference.


----------



## Mrmnms (Mar 16, 2016)

you can also chill it and remove the butterfat slab from the remaining liquid


----------



## superk17 (Mar 16, 2016)

I tried it today, and it was so easy and it had wonderful nutty aroma. Thanks for all the advise - I will be making my own from now on.


----------



## Aleque (Mar 20, 2016)

Do you mind posting how you made it. All the stores near me sell a small jar of ghee for like $14. I would appreciate the tips!


----------



## superk17 (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi, 
Here are the steps that I used, It worked out great and I what like the most is that I could control the flavor to the degree I like. 
1. Cut butter to smaller pieces, ( I used one lbs of butter) 
2. Add to a saucepan on low to medium low heat 
3 Let it slowly warm up, it will start foaming and bubbling. I think at this point water will start evaporating and leftover milk solids will roast/burn and fall to the bottom. 
4. Once I see small brown pieces on the bottom and smell nutty aroma to my preference, I remove it from the heat. 
5 I strain in through very fine cheesecloth. 
6 Store at room temperature.

It is really easy - let me know how it goes or if you have any questions?


----------



## daveb (Apr 1, 2016)

BS meter is going past yellow.


----------



## DamageInc (Apr 1, 2016)

You think so? My only question is "For what purpose?"


----------



## daveb (Apr 2, 2016)

DamageInc said:


> You think so? My only question is "For what purpose?"


've

I've asked that on here before. What would be the motivation for spamming up a site? Noticed this one started with no links in the posts but 2day's posts had them.


----------



## DDPslice (Apr 30, 2016)

apicius9 said:


> Sorry, no tips, just made me miss Danny who was our resident nut about things Indian...
> 
> Stefan



yea i saw a post earlier and was shocked until i saw the date....good guy, good advice. Maybe I can help in his stead.

Ghee isn't supposed to be browned, but if that how you want to do it you can. The purpose is to slowly cook the fat so it can lower the smoke temp so you can flash fry your herbs at higher temperatures (for curries/shaaks/etc)... so you won't be getting the "frying" qualities if you burn it early on. You'll just have browned butter, and a smokier kitchen.

Take butter, put it in a pot, low simmer (making sure it doesn't burn) and reducing it down. as far as it (or you) can go, usually/at least a couple hours. Half reduction is the ideal.

The reason why it's so expensive is because it takes a lot of energy to slowly reduce down the fat (also it goes a lot further so don't use as much when your cooking) so if you do it in Costco size batches or you live on a farm that's your most fiscally sound option. 

Most times Indians fry stuff (breads and dough) it's in peanut oil. But some say that cooking with ghee is "healthier"/can be good for you (IN REASONABLE QUANTITIES)


----------



## Elfen23 (May 2, 2016)

I had the same reaction to the date, and missing Danny! 

I can tell you, the last time we made ghee, we started with 6 pounds of butter at 11:30 on a Saturday night. If you know Danny, you know the state we were in 

We got excellent results, but both forgot to snap pics!


----------

